# Difference in LED's CREE XP-G R3 and CREE XP-E Q5



## G35COUPE (Apr 22, 2013)

Im new here, know nothing about LED's but im looking to buy a set of 194 style wedge bulbs with these LED's and im not sure what the difference is and i cant rely on the website specs for these because they just dont seem right. The price is about $8 more for the XP-E Q5 Bulbs compared to the XP-G R3. What is the difference between them?


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Apr 22, 2013)

The XP-E Q5 is less efficient by about 20 lumens/watt but has a tighter beam (might throw a little better). The XP-G R3 has a floodier beam but is more efficient and a better l.e.d. overall. Both l.e.d.s have been around for at least a couple years. Look for something with an XP-E2, XP-G2, XM-L, or XB-D for a brighter more efficient light. These newer l.e.d.s have dropped in price compared to older l.e.d.s so you might get a better deal if you can find the light bulb you want with the newer l.e.d.s. The l.e.d. in the light is not the only determining factor for cost. One might use several l.e.d.s while the other may only use one. They may be driven at different currents causing one to be brighter than the other. One may be better built with a better thermal path (heatsink) making it last longer. Branding could also play a factor. It might help if you told us the specs of the different bulbs so we didn't have to guess so much.


----------



## G35COUPE (Apr 23, 2013)

Cool thanks! and i dunno if it will help any to post the specs of each bulb because they dont seem to be correct, at least for the Q5 Bulb. 

Heres the one that is apparently a XP-G R3 http://www.vleds.com/bulb-type/mini...d-3w-high-power-bulbs-194-168-158-1-pair.html

And heres the XP-E Q5 http://store.ijdmtoy.com/High-Power-Canbus-168-2825-W5W-LED-Bulbs-p/t10-sku323.htm

It says the XP-E Q5 is 450 lumens, and the XP-G R3 is 100 which from my research doesnt seem right since the R3 is the more powerful bulb and from what i saw, neither of these bulbs even produced anywhere near 400 lumens on maximum power. So i dont know... i think that jdmtoy website has some messed up specs or are using a different rating figure.


----------



## degarb (Apr 25, 2013)

G35COUPE said:


> Cool thanks! and i dunno if it will help any to post the specs of each bulb because they dont seem to be correct, at least for the Q5 Bulb.
> 
> Heres the one that is apparently a XP-G R3 http://www.vleds.com/bulb-type/mini...d-3w-high-power-bulbs-194-168-158-1-pair.html
> 
> ...




My guess and two cents, is that 450 lumens is the pair total out put or 225 lumens each, as stated.


----------



## mgdavila (Jan 27, 2018)

degarb said:


> My guess and two cents, is that 450 lumens is the pair total out put or 225 lumens each, as stated.


My flashlight uses the LED in the image below.
INOVA 1*Cree XP-E R3 3-Mode 178LM Pure White LED
I can't find a replacement anywere.
Could someone help me?


----------

